# Apply for mother and sister visit visa



## zamhussain (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if someone could help me with some information on Subclass 600 Visa. I need to apply for visit visa for my mother and sister to come and visit us from Pakistan. Both me and wife are Australian permanent resident (apply for citizenship in december this year) and full time employee in finance company. 

1- Mother

I am getting my mother to apply for Visa Subclass 600 (Tourist Stream) for upto 6 months or so. She is in her 60's and visiting me for the first time to take care for my pregnant wife. As per the information on dimia website it appears that she need to fill form 1419 and apply locally at one of the visa processing centre in Pakistan. 

Is that correct. Am i ok to apply for Tourist stream or should i consider Family Streamed Sponsored visa for her?

2- Sister

I am little confused here as i need to apply for my sister who is a housewife in her 30's and visiting Australia for the first time. She only needs to visit me for 3 month max. I am not sure whether i should apply for Visa Subclass 600 (Tourist Stream) for her or Sponsored Family Visit Visa stream under subclass 600. It is fine for me to pay security bond if need be. 

As per dimia website she need to submit her application to Sponsored Family Visitor Processing Center in NSW. Not sure if she can submit application at local embassy in pakistan? Also can i take my chances on this visa and apply for tourist visa for my sister as well?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Have a good day. 

Thanks, 

Zam


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Try to search this forum, this topic has been discussed earlier on.

I happened to found this for you:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...600-visa-tourist-sponsored-family-stream.html


----------

